# Ukm experiment



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok guys I'm putting my body forward for research purposes. Want to be a muscle machine and I'm going to let the ukm community advise me. First my training, then my diet and cycles.

Note, if your iq can be challenged by a [email protected] or you have less build/ experience than me then no need to apply.

So starting with training. Obviously there are limitations eg I can only get to gym mon we'd fri for 1 hour max. I like to do push mon pull wed legs fri but I am open to any suggestions involving 1hour mon wed fri. I will keep a log and be completely honest about my **** lifts aswell as good ones. So let's put a routine together that will make me huge. Please


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't all rush in at once lol if I put my current routine up would this help get the ball rolling?


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Pretty sure your just being lazy?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So your saying that if I don't look as good as you, I can't offer advice.....?

OK


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just read the stickies. Most of the advice in them has been submitted by the top guys so at least you won't be bogged down by us mere mortals!!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> So your saying that if I don't look as good as you, I can't offer advice.....?
> 
> OK


 If you have some good ideas/ experience then feel free to share, what I didn't want was lots of negative crud posts as I'm serious about getting big and want some serious advice as to how to use my time in the gym


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

MrMike said:


> Pretty sure your just being lazy?


Lol not being lazy mate. Pretty sure your just being negative. If you have something positive to say then fire away. If not then please dont post on what I have already said will be my log.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i train purely for strength however after seeing some videos of dorian yates im wanting to try his type of training after my comp .

its a basic training principle 2-3 warms up sets of 8 reps (legs are 15-20 reps) then 1 all out sets with half reps then negative reps to finish the muscle off .

legs --- hamstring curls 2x8 leg extension 2x8 leg press 3x15-20 (each set heavier than last) then 1 set of 15 squats to finish the legs (upper chain) .

arms --- single preacher curls(isolate first) 3x8 with half reps then negative to finish muscles off bb curls slow and steady half reps and negs to finish then 1 set of hammers to kill the biceps .

same applies to other body parts im hungry so off out but think on that and devise a routine yourself as you are at the stage where by you should be able to know your own body .


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Great post uhan first one that challenges the [email protected] too. Reps. I've looked at this before it sounds killer.

Say we start with a chest and shoulders day using this style of training how would you put the workout together?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

So, training advice first. I'll move this to the training section then.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks mars. I'm off cycle at the mo so training first


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

How long have you been training for mate?

Are you clued up about diet and nutrition, training, supplements, aas, rest and recovery?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Been training 5 years but serious for 2 years. No expert on any of those subjects


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bellys full now ....

ok so first thing first how many times a week can you train that will dictate bodyparts per day ..


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Have you said what your goal is? Size? Strength? Combination of the two?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dorian Yates' Workout Routine

Day 1 - Shoulders & Tri's & Abs

Day 2 - Back

Day 3 - Off

Day 4 - Chest & Bi's & Abs

Day 5 - Off

Day 6 - Quads & Hams & Calves

Day 7 - Off

Biceps

Incline dumbbell curls

1×10 warmup set

1×6-8

EZ-curl barbell curls

1×10 warmup set

1×6-8

Nautilus curls

1×10 warmup set

1×6-8

Triceps

Triceps pushdown

1×15 warmup set

1×12 warmup set

1×8-10

Lying EZ-curl barbell extensions

1×12 warmup set

1×8-10

Back & Read Delt

Hammer Strength pulldowns

1×15 warmup set

1×12 warmup set

1×8-10

Barbell rows

1×12 warmup set

1×8-10

Hammer Strength one-arm rows

1×8-10

Cable rows (overhand grip)

1×8-10

Hammer Strength rear-delt machine

1×8-10

Bent-over dumbell raises

1×8-10

Hyperextensions

1×10-12

Deadlifts

1×8 warmup

1×8

Chest

Incline barbell press

1×12 warmup set

1×8 warmup set

1×8

Hammer Strength seated bench presses

1×10 warmup set

1×6-8

Incline dumbbell flyes

1×10 warmup set

1×8

Cable crossovers

1×10-12

Shoulders

Smith machine presses

1×15 warmup set

1×12 warmup set

1×8-10

Seated laterals

1×12 warmup set

1×8-10

One-arm cable laterals

1×20 warmup set

1×8-10

Dumbbell Shrugs

1×12 warmup set

1×10-12

Legs

Leg extensions

1×15 warmup set

1×12 warmup set

1×10-12

Leg presses

1×12 warmup set

1×12 warmup set

1×10-12

Hack squats

1×12 warmup set

1×10-12

Lying leg curls

1×10-12 warmup set

1×10-12

Stiff-legged deadlifts

1×8-10

Single-leg curls

1×8-10

Standing calf raises

1×10-12 warmup set

1×10-12

Seated calf raises

1×8-10

looks easy but remember what i said in my previous post about not just stopping when it hurts and you can get any more full reps keep going .. even if getting 2-3 half or quarter reps then raise the bar to top and hit the negative fight gravity on these until you simply cannot hold it at all .

i read op again 3x week above is 4 days would be ideal if you can do 4x coz back is a bugger to hit properly trust me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-6-week-trainer.htm have a look at vids on there m8 .


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

3x ew monday we'd fri


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Have you said what your goal is? Size? Strength? Combination of the two?


 Size I am after then I'll switch to strength


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sk1nny said:


> Size I am after then I'll switch to strength


i would do strength first then you can place the muscles under greater stress ..


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Try MAX OT training, just google MAX OT and click the "Best Max OT Workout....." link

At least give it a read and let me know what you think


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

uhan said:


> i would do strength first then you can place the muscles under greater stress ..


Been doing 5x5 strength training for about 6 months and it's got me in reasonable shape and much stronger than before now I want to change it up and pack some size on.

The dy videos are **** hot mate and that routine with the neg reps looks awesome. I also like the fact it's not mega volume but has just enough sets to stay heavy and still do the 8-12 rep range . A lot of that will definitely make it onto the final cut. I'll have a play with it later and chop it into a push pull legs routine ( comments on this welcome but it fits best with my lifestyle)


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

MonsterMash said:


> Try MAX OT training, just google MAX OT and click the "Best Max OT Workout....." link
> 
> At least give it a read and let me know what you think


 Now about to have a look mate. Is this what you base your training on?


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Now about to have a look mate. Is this what you base your training on?


Yeah this is what i and now all my friends do, prob stick to it for rest of year

Can gain ALOT of weight doing it mate


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh if you do decide to do MAX OT enjoy the week 9-12 one legged barbell squats

mwahahahahahaha


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

MonsterMash said:


> Oh if you do decide to do MAX OT enjoy the week 9-12 one legged barbell squats
> 
> mwahahahahahaha


Lol dunno about those, just asking for injury I reckon.

It does seem along similar lines to the dorian Yates approach except the rep range. The main points of this style of training seem to be

According to Max-OT to achieve the best workout these guidelines must be followed strictly.

Train 1-2 muscle groups each workout.

Performing 4-6 reps every set.

Performing 6-9 heavy sets for each muscle.

Rest times are 2-3 minutes.

Workouts should last 30-40 minutes (30 minutes is optimal for max intensity).

Each muscle should only be trained once every 5-7 days.

A break of 1 week of rest and relaxation should be taken every 8-10 weeks.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, that website you seen them on also gives you a training prog for the entire 12 weeks

Tho i must say i have altered a few exercises to suit what i have at my gym


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

It's along the lines I'm looking for mate that's for sure. I'm gonna morph the two together and chop into 3 day push pull legs. I'm not too sure what rep ranges yet. I'm not sure what's best for size I thought it was 8-10 reps for size lower for strength


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> It's along the lines I'm looking for mate that's for sure. I'm gonna morph the two together and chop into 3 day push pull legs. I'm not too sure what rep ranges yet. I'm not sure what's best for size I thought it was 8-10 reps for size lower for strength


Lower reps and higher weight for mass man!

Anyway be sure to keep us updated on your progress

Subbed


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll post up a preliminary routine when I get near a Pc as I'm on my phone atm. I'm gonna do a bit more research on rep ranges and rest periods also. I'm looking to start this in 8 days so a bit of room for thought


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

thinking this might be a suitable way for me to split my musclegroups for the time i have available to train. also a preliminary first day which i think looks quite promising actually

mon = chest triceps

wed = back bis

fri = legs soulders

mon

chest = 8 sets in total focusing on a nice and slow descent and powering the weight back up. 1 minute rest between sets 3-5 minutes between excercises

flat barbell press

1×12 warmup set

1×8 warmup set

1×6-8 all out set

incline db press

1×10 warmup set

1X8 warmup set

1×6-8 all out set

Cable crossovers

1×10 warmup set

1×8 all out set

triceps

Triceps Pushdown:

1×12 warmup set

1×10 all out set

Lying Triceps Extensions

1×12 warmup set

1×10 all out set

Seated Triceps Press

1×12 warmup set

1×10 all out set


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

ok the first revision, all veiws apreciated

mon = chest triceps

wed = back bis

fri = legs shoulders

mon

chest = 8 sets in total focusing on a nice and

slow descent and powering the weight up

flat barbell press

1×12 warmup set

1×8 warmup set

1×6-8 all out set

incline db press

1×10 warmup set

1X8 warmup set

1×6-8 all out set

Cable crossovers

1×10 warmup set

1×8 all out set

triceps

Triceps Pushdown:

1×12 warmup set

1×10 all out set

Lying Triceps Extensions

1×12 warmup set

1×10 all out set

Seated Triceps Press

1×12 warmup set

1×10 all out set

wed

back = 11 sets in total, train to failure (increase weight between sets)

Dumbbell Pullover

1×12 warmup set

1×10 warmup set

1×8 all out set

Close-Grip Pullups

1×12 warmup set

1×10 all out set (with weight)

3/4 bo Row

1×12 warmup set

1×10 all out set

Wide-Grip High Row

1×12 warmup set

1×10 all out set

Barbell Deadlifts

1×8-10 warmup set

1×6-8 all out set

bis = 3 sets in total, train to failure (increase weight between sets)

Dumbbell Concentration Curl

1×10-12 warmup set

1×6-8 all out set

Straight Bar Curl

1X6-8 reps

fri

legs = 15 sets in total, train to failure (increase weight between sets)

10 min Cardio Warm Up?

Stretching

Lower Back Stretch: 1 set of 6 reps, each side

Hamstring stretch (keeping legs straight): 1 set of 6 reps

Glute stretch: 1 set of 6 reps

Leg Extensions

1X15 warmup set

1X10-12 warmup set

1X10-12 all out set

Leg Press

2X10-12 warmup set

1X10-12 all out set

Hack Squat

2X10-12 warmup set

1X10-12 all out set

5 min rest

Seated Hamstring Curl

1X10-12 warmup set

1X10-12 all out set

Standing Calf Press

1X10-12 warmup set

1X failure

Seated Calf Raise

1X10-12 warmup set

1X6-8 reps

shoulders = 9 sets in total, train to failure (increase weight between sets)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

1x10-12 warmup set

1x8-10 warmup set

1x6-8 all out set

Side Lateral Raise

1x10-12 warmup set

1x8-10

Low-Pulley Delt Raise

1x10-12 warmup set

1x8-10 all out set

Reverse Dumbbell Flyes

1x10-12 warmup set

1x8-10 all out set


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Anybody got any comments on the above? Anything missing, anything need tweaking, rep ranges and rest periods ok?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sk1nny said:


> Anybody got any comments on the above? Anything missing, anything need tweaking, rep ranges and rest periods ok?


i like it m8 looks pretty good .

as for rest periods start at 1 min inbetween sets and 5 min between exercises .

next is diet and aas


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

i thought so too :thumb:

yes diet next thats going to be fun :lol: . im going out on a limb and saying i think its pretty good :whistling: but we shall see. ill write down everything i eat over next few days and post it up when ive worked out calories, protien, carbs and fats. i eat pretty much the same thing mon-fri so shouldnt be too difficult. i am interested to hear what input people have though as its probably ****


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Anybody got any comments on the above? Anything missing, anything need tweaking, rep ranges and rest periods ok?


I would just do one good warm up for chest then do 3 heavy sets, wouldnt do 1-2 warm up sets per excercise

wouldnt need to


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MonsterMash said:


> I would just do one good warm up for chest then do 3 heavy sets, wouldnt do 1-2 warm up sets per excercise
> 
> wouldnt need to


sorry i disagree the purpose is to build the muscle and not tear anything , the posted routine looks a great starting point if a warm up is needed to be changed to a heavy then it can be in future , crawl before walk 

as for diet work out you daily macros this will determine meal numbers .


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

uhan said:


> sorry i disagree the purpose is to build the muscle and not tear anything , the posted routine looks a great starting point if a warm up is needed to be changed to a heavy then it can be in future , crawl before walk
> 
> as for diet work out you daily macros this will determine meal numbers .


But you need to tear in order for the muscle to grow, if going for mass you need to overload the muscle with heavy weight and low reps each set

Doing 1-2 warm-up sets for every exercise would only fatigue in my opinion

Rep range should be 4-6 max, if you can push out anymore then the weight should be increased


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MonsterMash said:


> But you need to tear in order for the muscle to grow, if going for mass you need to overload the muscle with heavy weight and low reps each set
> 
> Doing 1-2 warm-up sets for every exercise would only fatigue in my opinion


lol yeah i get that i mean tear a tendon not the fibers 

and fatigue is good then when on the working set true failure will be met ..


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

uhan said:


> lol yeah i get that i mean tear a tendon not the fibers


Haha i got you now, got a little confused there

But from what i have read keeping the intensity high and only being in the gym for only like 30-45 you would be less prone to injury compared to being in the gym for 1.5 - 2+ hr


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MonsterMash said:


> Haha i got you now, got a little confused there
> 
> But from what i have read keeping the intensity high and only being in the gym for only like 30-45 you would be less prone to injury compared to being in the gym for 1-1.5 hr


putting excessive stress on a muscle not fully warmed up is bad so imo nothing wrong with having 2 warm up sets and 1 all out .

if its the 3rd exercise of a muscle group then yes the muscle will be fully warmed and no need to perform a warm up .

being in the gym 10 mins or 60 mins has no relevance really as its how warm the body/muscles are that count .

but there is a greater chance of injury when the session is young .


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

The warm up sets will be heavy anyway just not so heavy that I don't complete the reps and weight is increasing each set till last set when I go to failure. I'm willing to give this a go and I am interested to see what happens when I ficus more on the neg part of the rep as I think this is gonna make the whole routine a lot harder


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

@ monstermash

Would you do 3 sets at 4-6 reps? Or do you think 5x5 I have been looking to steer away from 5x5 as I've been doing it for so long. I see what you are saying and I am willing to play about with the number of sets and rep range for the exercises. I will look into it a bit more. I'm gonna try the chest and tri routine as it is tomorrow night and I will soon know if it's doing the business. I'll post up results and weights used and get ready for a ripping lol


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> @ monstermash
> 
> Would you do 3 sets at 4-6 reps? Or do you think 5x5 I have been looking to steer away from 5x5 as I've been doing it for so long. I see what you are saying and I am willing to play about with the number of sets and rep range for the exercises. I will look into it a bit more. I'm gonna try the chest and tri routine as it is tomorrow night and I will soon know if it's doing the business. I'll post up results and weights used and get ready for a ripping lol


I do a warm up of 3 sets and do 50% at 12 rep, 75% at 8 and 90% at 6, Then its 3 sets at 4-6 heavy enough that i usually fail at 5, rest of 3 minutes between sets


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

That sounds pretty good, tbh I was a bit concerned about doing only 1 full set but dorian Yates is hard to argue with. I'm undecided I may just add some sets of 4-6 to what's already there.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Off up the gym now will do same exercises as above but 3 working sets with rep range 10/8/6


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

ive been up the gym and tried a routine looks vaguely like the one posted with the rep ranges and sets mixed up lol

also started a propper journal with progress pics from last two years. putting a link in below, please feel free to critique


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

forgot the link, doh

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/140864-sk1nny-goes-feral.html#post2346751


----------

